# mit mail() emails im HTML Format versenden



## LotseDerLotsen (25. Februar 2005)

ich möchte einen Klickbaren link in eine mail einbinden, wie mache ich das?

```
...
$message = blablablub...folge diesem  Link: //wenn ich hier <a href="...."> stellt der das in der Mail leider auch genauso da und nicht als Link
```


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. Februar 2005)

Um die Mail im HTML-Format zu versenden, musst du folgenden Header in der [phpf]mail[/phpf]-Funktion angeben: 
	
	
	



```
"MIME-Version 1.0\nContent-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-15\n"
```


----------



## LotseDerLotsen (25. Februar 2005)

Wo? In den Head der Page? Oder wo soll ich das reinschreiben?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (25. Februar 2005)

Den Header gibst du in der Mail-Funktion an:
--> http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.mail.php


----------

